# Finger rest



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

Fellow finger shooters 
I am in search of the perfect rest, for shooting spots and hunting. My bow is primarily a hunting bow but use it and hunting arrows to shoot spots in the winter and field shoots in the summer. this said now to the rest of the question pun intended:tongue:

I like the fliper plunger combo shooting the cav championII rest with master loc plunger love the combo but tonite during league I adjusted the flipper and it poped off.. so how well is it going to work in 80-90 degree weather during season. IMO not to well, so I re taped it tonite this time double tape. this is with the tape provided by cavalier, I have tried carpet tape and didn't work for me.

I have a cavalier free flyte and would like to take the fin off and shoot it with a plunger, but my two burger holes are to close together to allow the rest bolt and plunger nut tolerance. if I mill the rest bolt shoulders down to fit the two together the shoulders will be to narow.

Springys love them when golden key futura made them, but the one martin puts out has a large spring surface and don't care for them for small dia carbons.

Timberdoodle, like this rest also, I am able to make it whisper quiet or as quiet as a flipper, but the lower blade of the two is thinner than the side support blade so I normally order two side support blades and bend them to help capture the arrow.

I am leaning towards the timberdoodle, but want the flipper plunger combo but want durability during hunting season. what rest? need some fellow finger shooter tips tricks, advise and help

I know the NAP flipper plunger rest is a great one but they are rare and far between if not impossible to find now days.


HELP

Thanks 
Chad


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

What do you do to the Timberdoodle to make it quiet? Mine seemed to have a clatter.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I vote for a springy. Contact Joe B. at Zenith Archery for the ultimate springy rest made by Carl Lucas......:wink:


----------



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

Cato here is what I do
first thing I did was get rid of the cork cushion that the fins mount to (drop stop if you will). replace it with a sliver of limbsaver and double sided tape. bike iner tube would prob work just as well.

Then put a bit of cotton inside the spring. not packed in just some to take the spring sound out. I hunted while raining and worked well didn't get to wet and didn't pack down. if you hunt in real wet conditions some feather dry on the cotton will work also. 

Shrink tube, typical stuff you buy at radio shack is working well so far. I have the smoke film for the fins but to me its a bit louder than the shrink tube.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I've been shooting a Cavalier Champion II also. I like it but don't have to deal with hot weather up here. I popped mine off once when I was trying to bend the flipper wire, which I shouldn't have been doing to begin with. You can always carry a spare. In any event, I'm sticking with the Champion II, no pun intended. I have shot Cavalier Free Flyte and Free Flyte Elites and like them too. The side fin on the Free Flyte works really well for some reason, despite it's lack of adjustability. Having only one working threaded Berger hole is just fine. You can put thin double sided tape on the rest if you're going to be taking your plunger on and off a lot for tuning or transport. I shot a Tomberdoodle and Pro 500 a while but went back to Cavalier flippers, not sure why. Guess I'm just more use to them.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Here Here*

I second a springy. They are on all my bows these days.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Springy or Timberdoodle Pro-Lite is what I'd recommend. Unclegus is correct, get a Lucas spring and have at it. Bomb proof and have been for 30 years.
I like the Pro-Lite the best of the Timberdoodle line up. No particular reason just seem easier to set up and get good flite than the other models. A good solid rest won't come "unglued" when you least expect it.


----------



## BUS314 (Dec 12, 2002)

*Springy*

Just got my 16 yr old son a Cavalier Plunger Button Springy ------ I'd never seen one before--looks really cool though--made like the obsolete NAP plunger rest, but has a detachable springy on it where the side button & flipper would be on those-- Got on EBAY for $11.00 with freight


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks Chad. I may give it another try.


----------



## A.Heemskerk (May 20, 2007)

Wel,

I got a Brodoodle 500 pro , it works fine for me


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

*3M automotive emblem and trim tape*

Coodster.
you could try using 3M emblem tape on your Cavalier Champion II .It's the same stuff that auto manufactures use to stick their emblems on their new cars. You can get it at any Autozone for about $5 for a 24" roll. I promise it will not allow your rest to fall of. 

Keith


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

Use the free flyte and the plunger combo, You just have to use the plunger barrel nut to hold the rest on. The best plunger for this is the Cavalier Master-Lok with the hex nut, with that said I use the regular ones with the round nut and I just mark it up a little when I crank it down with pliers.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

OK this may sound strange to many of you but for hunting I use the Whisker biscuit. because it applies pressure to the bow of the arrow paradox and also presses against the back end of the arrow. I have found it incredibly easy to tune. Caution because it is applying pressure on both sides of the arrow, sometimes you need to adjust it in the opposite directions from what most paper tuning instructions say. Of course with a biscuit you know you aren't going to have any issues with the arrow dropping off the rest while old mossy horns is staring you down. 
To be honest I haven't noticed a significant change in my scores but for target shooting I'm a little old fasioned still, I use a terry magnetic rest with a cavalier plunger. KISS


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Coodster said:


> Fellow finger shooters
> I am in search of the perfect rest, for shooting spots and hunting. My bow is primarily a hunting bow but use it and hunting arrows to shoot spots in the winter and field shoots in the summer. this said now to the rest of the question pun intended:tongue:
> 
> I like the fliper plunger combo shooting the cav championII rest with master loc plunger love the combo but tonite during league I adjusted the flipper and it poped off.. so how well is it going to work in 80-90 degree weather during season. IMO not to well, so I re taped it tonite this time double tape. this is with the tape provided by cavalier, I have tried carpet tape and didn't work for me.
> ...


If you were out here in Arizona I would help you set up a dropaway. Most finger shooter think they are to complicated and don't work for fingers. I have been shooting a dropaway every since we first modified a Barner. I have posted pictures so do a search. I can't remember where I put them anyway. dd


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

DD,

Have you bare shafted the dropaway?


----------



## anw0625 (Sep 18, 2006)

*stupid question*

can anyone post pics on how the springy rest is put on the bow?


----------



## limbsaver73 (Jan 28, 2009)

*nap*

the plunger button by NAP is a great rest for finger shooters. Or a Center Rest.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I've given all of my springys away, but let me try and explain how I used to do it. I liked the springs with the belly in them rather than the straight end on them. I'd turn it up until the shaft was dead in the middle of the coil. Then I clip the end of the spring so it ended in the middle of the shaft. That's what worked for me.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

mitchell said:


> DD,
> 
> Have you bare shafted the dropaway?


No, why? I sometimes paper tune if I can't get a good group at 40-50 yards and normally its the shaft not the rest. dd


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Just curious. I tried bare shafting out of one and could not get it right. I may have just given up too soon.

I've asked this question before out here (cannot remember who) and have been told that others have been able to do it. I just need to make the time to give it an honest try.

Thanks.


----------



## Creepingdeath2 (Mar 17, 2009)

Golden Key "Huntmaster 2000".

Shot them for years, never had a problem, got great tune.

They aren't expensive either!


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

mitchell said:


> Just curious. I tried bare shafting out of one and could not get it right. I may have just given up too soon.
> 
> I've asked this question before out here (cannot remember who) and have been told that others have been able to do it. I just need to make the time to give it an honest try.
> 
> Thanks.


I cheat because a freind made me a launcher than gives with side pressure (stiffer wire less give, so on...) and we have a spring on the tie down cable that let you time it so the arrow stay on as long as you want, mostly time right at the power stroke of the cam to drop out. I shoot a Golden Premier rest that was converted to dropaway. So once it set, up/down or right/left adjustments are easy. dd


----------

